# Best store for high end acoustics



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Looking for some views on the very best high end acoustic showrooms / shops in Canada.

Now, my drivable geography is Ontario and Quebec, but still interested in the rest.

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lauzons, Folkway, 12th Fret. Those are my favourites.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

zdogma said:


> Lauzons, Folkway, 12th Fret. Those are my favourites.


Haha, rats… those are my current go to shops. Hoping to discover more…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

12th Fret is a fantastic spot. Folkway is also very good. Cosmo has a surprisingly large selection but not the true boutique or vintage options that the 12th Fret has.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I would echo The 12th Fret in Toronto and Lauzon’s in Ottawa. I purchased a Martin acoustic at the 12th Fret and a Taylor acoustic at Lauzon’s. 

If you’re ever in Vancouver, check out Blue Dog Guitars:






Shop - Bluedog Guitars







bluedogguitars.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you ever been to Intercontinental Music in Ottawa? lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosmo is worth a visit just for the acoustic room upstairs - the room sounds amazing!

The Acoustic Room in The Hammer has some cool stuff - at least it did the one time I went there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Where does high end start for guitars?


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Where does high end start for guitars?


4-5. Used


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Dove37 said:


> 4-5. Used


well, that’s me out.. lol


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll second The Acoustic Room. Mark's been in the business for decades, and knows his stuff.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

When I was shopping for a nice acoustic, Lauzon’s were great. So great to play Martin’s against 8 and 9 series Taylor’s and Collings. And then play a torrified top Collings and hear the difference.

The only thing better was the Music Emporium in Boston. Piles and piles and piles of Collings, Santa Cruz, etc, etc. They even made the kid playing Sabbath riffs in the background stop for a few minutes for me.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

In Ottawa, Lauzon's is the best place for high end gits


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My favorite is Folkway. 12th fret would be equal except for its a pain in the ass to find parking. Other than that they had lots of high end acoustics. 
I like Lauzons in Ottawa to. My wife has family there so I always hit up Lauzons when in town. Every time I'm there, there is something I want to take home. This past summer when I was there I played the most beautiful sounding Martin Aged Authentic 1939. If I didn't already own the non aged version it would have followed me home.


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue Dog closed down their showroom. They just sell online, and Lowden guitars exclusively.



Abiguitar said:


> I would echo The 12th Fret in Toronto and Lauzon’s in Ottawa. I purchased a Martin acoustic at the 12th Fret and a Taylor acoustic at Lauzon’s.
> 
> If you’re ever in Vancouver, check out Blue Dog Guitars:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brickhouse Guitars in Kitchener is supposed to be good but I’ve yet to go.
And another recommendation for Folkway, naturally.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

player99 said:


> Have you ever been to Intercontinental Music in Ottawa? lol


I think I read a long multi year thread on it…. I this the place with an angry old man selling high priced crap?

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Axe Dragon said:


> I think I read a long multi year thread on it…. I this the place with an angry old man selling high priced crap?
> 
> Axe
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Renoguy75 said:


> Blue Dog closed down their showroom. They just sell online, and Lowden guitars exclusively.


Ah, that's too bad. I didn't realize that. I really liked their store, and the owner was super nice when I met him.


----------



## butterscotchmusic (11 mo ago)

Another vote for Folkway!


----------



## nobuzz67 (12 mo ago)

butterscotchmusic said:


> Another vote for Folkway!


I keep reading great things about Folkway -- gonna have to make the drive one day to see it in person.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Montreal : Steeve
Quebec city area : Gagné, msp 
All available online (and on reverb under some other name)


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Stang in Edmonton sometimes has some pretty pricy guitars


----------

